# Saw troll Alaskan mill quick release clamps



## 808fish (Mar 11, 2017)

Aloha,

Has anyone ever used these saw troll quick release clamps for the adjustment bar?Looks really cool.


----------



## Cease232 (Mar 11, 2017)

Those do look cool. I hate the adjustments on the Alaska mill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Big_6 (Mar 11, 2017)

Genius! 
Who's Saw troll?


----------



## Cease232 (Mar 11, 2017)

@SawTroll someone stole your trademark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 808fish (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_6 said:


> Genius!
> Who's Saw troll?


I think saw troll is the brand.

They're for sale at chainsawbars.co.uk

There's even an YouTube link showing them in action.

They also have an eBay store, but they're cheaper ordering direct from their website.

I was seeing if anyone has tried them before buying and testing myself. They look great and might even give a more solid , even grip on the adjustment bar. No more fumbling with gloves on


----------



## 808fish (Mar 11, 2017)

YouTube link


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2017)

Cease232 said:


> @SawTroll someone stole your trademark.



It surely looks that way!


----------



## sawyour (Mar 12, 2017)

808fish said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Has anyone ever used these saw troll quick release clamps for the adjustment bar?Looks really cool.
> View attachment 564169
> View attachment 564170



I am consdering building a home made sawmill using a golf cart frame qnd transaxle for the drive.
Has anyone tried this method? It looks good on the video,but all is not always as it seems. 
Thanks in advance for all replies and help.


----------



## BobL (Mar 12, 2017)

I use cam, locks on one of my mills
The vertical is adjusted using crank handles attached to all thread rods and locked using these cams.



These lock one of the horizontals rails



The cross section looks like this


----------



## DTrap (Mar 12, 2017)

Man Bob your setups never cease to amaze me. That looks like a sweet setup.


----------



## Boogedy_Man (Mar 12, 2017)

I saw them and thought they looked pretty cool. Haven't seen them sold on this side of the big pond yet.


----------



## TreeJoe (Mar 12, 2017)

Sweet!

I took a peek at their UK website and the shipping cost is 49.50 pounds to the US. I think the $75 shipped on ebay is better.


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 12, 2017)

I was hoping that saw Troll had actually came up with it.


----------



## SeMoTony (Mar 12, 2017)

808fish said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Has anyone ever used these saw troll quick release clamps for the adjustment bar?Looks really cool.
> View attachment 564169
> View attachment 564170


Just came out of Loew's. The eye-bolts they have aren't gonna work. Wish I had already gotten around to building forge that has been in planning for a few years. A better option may be available @ large fastener supply in St Louis county. If it was something simple like a 2 1/2" x 28" bolt with washers and a nut they gots. Even if a wrench and socket for same they have! And they are human enough to let me sit at the counter, tell 'em what I'm trying to do; and too many times they go in back or down the side and bring back something that's more easily functional than my plan. Note to self; "self work on forge plans anyway!" The excentrics aren't difficult, been there done that, but Bobl has access to better polishing stuff.


----------



## 808fish (Mar 14, 2017)

BobL said:


> I use cam, locks on one of my mills
> The vertical is adjusted using crank handles attached to all thread rods and locked using these cams.
> View attachment 564252
> 
> ...


That's a really nice setup. Did you buy the cam locks online?


----------



## BobL (Mar 14, 2017)

808fish said:


> That's a really nice setup. Did you buy the cam locks online?


I designed that mill back in 2006-7.
It's all Aluminum build with the Al welding done by my BIL in 2007 - that's why its called the BIL mil.
Everything else was made by yours truly in my home shop.
It started out with an 076 and 42" bar and now has an 880 and up to 60" bar on it.
I've milled about 130 logs with it.

Of all the gizmos, jigs, rigs, and ools I've made this is one of a handful that exceeded my expectation.
The year before I built a conventional all steel alaskan running a 50cc saw and a 20" bar so I had a fair idea what worked well and what did . 

The BIL mill was designed over a 6 month of period after extensive trawling through these forums and picking some every experienced members brains. At the time I was attending a lot of boring meetings in my day job and used some of the time to design components of the mill.

I wrote up a very extensive WIP with dozens of construction fotos but all were lost from the forum when they lost the pics back in 2010. Fortunately I had most of the pics and put some of then back into the forums - see my sig for links.
A few pics attached


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 14, 2017)

BobL said:


> I designed that mill back in 2006-7.
> It's all Aluminum build with the Al welding done by my BIL in 2007 - that's why its called the BIL mil.
> Everything else was made by yours truly in my home shop.
> It started out with an 076 and 42" bar and now has an 880 and up to 60" bar on it.
> I've milled about 130 logs with it.



Nice work!!!

Thanks for re-posting the pictures. This site took a big hit when it crashed and we lost all the visual references.

I've got to check my old computer HD backup and see if I still have anything I posted.


----------



## Little Al (Mar 14, 2017)

808fish said:


> Aloha,
> 
> Has anyone ever used these saw troll quick release clamps for the adjustment bar?Looks really cool.
> View attachment 564169
> View attachment 564170


Derived from Mountain bike Seat post clamps


----------



## 808fish (Mar 15, 2017)

Little Al said:


> Derived from Mountain bike Seat post clamps


Good eye. That looks like exactly what they are .


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 1, 2017)

kz1000 said:


> I was hoping that saw Troll had actually came up with it.



Sorry - it has nothing to do with me. I have never been into milling at all.

It would be interesting how they came up with the Saw Troll "name" for it though - I wouldn't be surprised if the story is similar to the one behind my username....


----------



## arrow13 (Jun 2, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry - it has nothing to do with me. I have never been into milling at all.
> 
> It would be interesting how they came up with the Saw Troll "name" for it though - I wouldn't be surprised if the story is similar to the one behind my username....



OK, I'll bite that bait. What's your story behind your user name?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 3, 2017)

arrow13 said:


> OK, I'll bite that bait. What's your story behind your user name?


 

Not really exiting, it was just that my BIL referred to me as "motorsagtrollet" (that basically translates into "chainsaw troll") some time in the early 2000s - and my wife (his sister) "adopted" the expression. "SawTroll" appeared to me as a better username though, and basically means the same.


----------



## arrow13 (Jun 4, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> Not really exiting, it was just that my BIL referred to me as "motorsagtrollet" (that basically translates into "chainsaw troll") some time in the early 2000s - and my wife (his sister) "adopted" the expression. "SawTroll" appeared to me as a better username though, and basically means the same.



Thanks for sharing SawTroll. BTW, I've read a lot of your posts since I joined AS. Keep up the great work of sharing what you know.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 11, 2017)

SawTroll said:


> It surely looks that way!


Howdy, Saw Troll!


----------

